# new trackers



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

So I understand there are new trackers hitting the market this year. Anybody used one? Is it that big of an improvement? And how come the old trackers haven't dropped in price by half and out there for people that can't afford the 300 bills, which is not excusable anyway. If they have where do can you buy them? I have some friends that need beacons and they'd be stoked to pick one up cheap.


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

My life is well worth $300. Think about it. Skimping on a beacon isn't really worth it IMO.


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

yeah the English language is pretty confusing dude. I think if you read what I wrote you will find I own one, which I spent 3 bills on, agree with you, and am trying to find where to buy the old model for friends that may not be able to afford 3 bills and might go anyway, based on inexperience. 

Further, I am asking for info on the new tracker, more than anythin else. 

But I do think you may be over simplifing things a bit. First, over half the people in slides die due to trauma, not being under for too long, so even with the best gear you're still batting 50/50 to survive. Proper judgment doesn't cost any money, but it does cost time and mistakes. You go buy all the gear, which retails for close to 5 bills with an avi lung and charge the gnar. It's still not going to tell you when to back off and ski somewhere else for the day. 

The point I'm try to make, bra, is that there are people out there that may struggle to afford such things, and I was hoping to direct them somewhere they could buy the older model at a discount because of the update. 

But thanks for letting us know your life is worth more than an ipod. I agree.

PS. I'm struggling with writing myself... can't seem to prevent typo's. type too fast, make little sense I suppose.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

I know the BOC use to rent them then sell them off. Not sure if anybody else rents them but if they do they may be looking to up grade to the new ones and dump the old.

From what I heard the news are pretty sweet. New strap system and more important full range of signals, multiple arcs.... so you don't have to have the beacon facing the same way during search, plus up & down signal. Not 100% on that. Be fun to try one out. 

Think snow!!


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

You obviously haven't 1, been in an avalanche and been dug out 2, had to find and dig someone out or 3, been part of a body recovery for someone not wearing a beacon. My point was beacons are expensive, yes, but worth every penny when you are faced with having to use one. 

I understand your friends’ dilemma; i just wouldn't recommend skimping on this one particular piece of gear. Yes, a good head and decision making skills does far more to keep oneself safe but shit still happens. 

Your friends could probably pick up an old analog beacon for $100 used at sites like TGR and powderBUZZ but i wouldn't recomend it. Old analogs are hard to use if you don't practice with them it takes awhile to find a person. The newer style beacons are much simpler and faster for a person to use and unfortunately are worth the cost IMO. Remember a beacon doesn't just save your friends if they get caught in an avalanche but it could also save you. Would you want you friends to have to find you with a yugo?

And to answer your question the new trackers are sweet.


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

I have not been in a slide, been burried, or dug someone out. I will do everything in my power to never experience those things, including backing off a proud line. I have been in a sluff solo that was big and scared the shit out me. I have been face down in a tree well and had to be helped out. I also named my Dog Alex after a well known climber who lost his life to one and was and still is a hero and inspiration to me to keep his spirit alive. 

I just don't see how directing people to a place where they can buy a proven beacon for less money is skimping.

the old anologs are fine to get rescued while wearing, but I've practiced with them and can clearly see someone being overwhelmed and confused by them in the trauma. (walk, dial, walk, dial...) I do not recomend them to anyone. I recomend the tracker. It is easy to use and a proven design. However, they are better than nothing at all. And I know from my dirtbagging ways 3 bills is not a small purchase for many people out there. If a bunch of trackers being replaced with a new generation beacon means more people can buy the original one at a cheaper price what's wrong with that? It means more people with better beacons.

PS. I agree with you. I paid retail for mine.


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

is the old tracker anolog or digital? I dunno... It does seem to work really well, especially comapared to the old peeps.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

old tracker is digital, got to check out the new one a few weeks ago, seems like they're just trying to compare with the pieps. new one has a bit more range & is a bit smaller. Each year REI seems to sell the tracker for 229 for a bit, I usually have my buddies pick them up then. I highly doubt the old one will be less than $200 when the new one comes out.

I have a coupon for a free shovel & probe when you buy a beacon from SnowBigDeal Home Page, I have three, so I don't need this (have 2 coupons actually) if somone wants these, just pm me & I'll get them to you.

if your bro shows up with an old cheap analog beacon & a small plastic shovel, it's all good, just trade with him so he can find you quicker, he'll get the point.

I've been on both ends of the avy thing & if a beacon was $1500 it'd still be worth it.

if it's not, then stay at the resort, it's safe there.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

From the Utah Avalanch Center:

"Three quarters of victims die from asphyxiation—breathing their own carbon dioxide—and a quarter of victims die from trauma caused by hitting trees and rocks on the way down. Only 2 percent live long enough to die from hypothermia."

Where did you get "over half die due to trauma"? Oh, here's your half..

"Half of all completely buried avalanche victims die within the first 25 minutes. 95 percent are dead within the first two hours."

Make your friends buy a beacon that's easy to use or don't go with them. And practice with them. Also, most slides occur on slopes of around 37degrees. Hardly a "glory line". Even knowing what terrain and conditions to avoid will not absolutely prevent your involvement in a slide. If you're out there enough, you'll have a close call.

From the BD Avalung site:
"Of 100 victims using a beacon 50 die." So buy an avalung, too.

The stuff is expensive, yes, but a lot of R&D goes into these devices and the market isn't exactly huge. That cost is passed along to the consumer. I for one will gladly pay what they ask in order to advance technology that will likely, someday, be the only thing deciding whether I return home for dinner or prematurely take up the harp.

If you want to ski at Vail you cough up $80 for a ticket for one day. If you want to ski the bc you cough up a few hundo for a beacon and an avalung and ski all winter. Or not. Just be prepared for the consequences.


----------



## freeheelintodd (Aug 7, 2005)

*stop being gear heads and actually practice with your gear*

The new tracker has 3 antenna. What that does is eliminate the spikes in your search. Follow the number the the lowest and probe. Just like you wouldnt take a class 3 kayaker class five, I will not go into the bc until someone practices with their beacon (tracker, pieps, ortovox I dont care) enough. This doesnt mean 1 foot burials...things get a lot more interesting probing and shoveling when the lowest number you see on a tracker is 3.


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

yeah this thread bombed. Glad the new trackers are sweet, hope we're all safe this winter, and know where to get cheaper good gear. Stupid to bicker, I was a little cooped up yesterday.


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

so to assuage your worries, BCA has decided not to release the tracker 2 until next year, not enough testing, and also a marketing thing. So hope this helps and BSOE and todd are both right, but to add to it, know what the hell you are doing and never base decisions on how you feel about the snowpack, only go with raw data and observations


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I have a older tracker and it works great, I also have an m2 that is pretty good if you know how to use it. 

Glad to see companies are making a push for better BC technology.

I did have a friend pass at Snowmass last year in a freak inbounds (read: GRAY AREA inside the ski area boundary) slide. Still throws me for a loop every now and then. (miss you buddy). Smallish slide that pushed him into a tree.

What I am saying is be careful out there. Know your friends and their abilities and watch each others backs.


----------



## rm&p (Mar 24, 2007)

I've owned the Pieps DSP for a couple years now and I would recommend it to anyone looking for a new beacon. This beacon has three antennas and the ability to flag or eliminate a signal once a victim has been pin pointed, which is huge in the event that one encounters a multiple burial situation (which of course involves another party since you're smart and skiing one at a time). I know that the new Barryvox has this feature and I would think that the new Tracker will as well. If you by chance work at a shop that buys products from Liberty Mountain Sports, which is a huge gear distributor, I think the "pro" deal on the Pieps DSP is around 200 bucks, which is about half the retail price, which is quite a bit less than the pro deal for the other high end beacons.


----------

